# woodpecker invasion



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

pellet gun


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

owl statue?


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I've had that problem on my barn and tried a couple of balloons near where they were working. Seemed to do the trick although it could have been that they got the bugs they found in the walls.


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

honeyhunter said:


> I observed big deep holes in my hives, no foot prints around the hives - conclusion: it's a woodpecker! I seen it.
> Any ideas on how to resolve this problem?


Are all your hives alive?
If any of your hives died in the fall and the wax moth took over, that is very attractive to the woodpecker and they will try even the other good hives.

Gilman


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

I ended up having to loosely wrap chicken wire around the colonies until he lost interest.


----------



## JIm in Annville (Jul 25, 2008)

12 gauge 7 &1/2 shot.


----------



## Allen Dick (Jan 10, 2009)

If it helps any,, the pecker may move on. We had handholes pecked out in one yard one year. Never happened again. On the other hand...


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

No_Bivy said:


> pellet gun





JIm in Annville said:


> 12 gauge 7 &1/2 shot.


Hold on a minute before you start shooting!

The Migratory Bird Treaty Act makes it unlawful to pursue, hunt, capture, possess, buy, sell, purchase or barter any migratory bird, including feathers or other parts, nests, eggs or migratory bird products. All birds native to the United States...including woodpeckers (with the exception of native resident game birds) are protected under the Migratory Bird Treaty Act

A felony conviction carries a maximum penalty of two years in prison and a $250,000 fine per individual or $500,000 per organization.
A misdemeanor conviction carries a maximum penalty of six months in prison and a $15,000 fine per individual or organization.


----------



## USCBeeMan (Feb 7, 2009)

I am sure they ment to only use them to scare the woodpeeker away!!!


----------



## swamprat (Jan 5, 2009)

ya just trying to scare him away.thats what i said when the daughters boyfriend came over when i was cleaning the shotgun...he he he...

Dwayne.S


----------



## JIm in Annville (Jul 25, 2008)

I was aiming to scare him when he moved right into the shots path. LOL


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Tie a plastic shopping bag or three nearby, the movement should keep them away.


----------

